# Puzzles solved without help?



## Yes We Can! (Apr 15, 2009)

Which puzzles did you solve without help (tutorials etc.) when you tried to solve it your first time?
I did 2x2, 5x5, Megaminx and Pyraminx.

EDIT: Poll is now posted.


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 15, 2009)

2x2x2 and siamese 3x3x3, that's all I can think of :/


----------



## byu (Apr 15, 2009)

2x2, 4x4, 5x5, 6x6, 3x3 (but not on first try, after maybe 4 or 5 tries), and I think there are more.


----------



## Faz (Apr 15, 2009)

2x2 and 5x5. I'm ashamed.


----------



## deco122392 (Apr 15, 2009)

pyraminx 
2x2
a bunch of wood puzzles
4x4 (could only do it like half the time tho with that method)
3x3 (same as above)
megaminx 
and thats all i can think of for now


----------



## Unknown.soul (Apr 15, 2009)

2x2, megaminx (until CP), 5x5


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Apr 15, 2009)

2x2
5x5
6x6
7x7
pyraminx
megaminx
skewb
skewb ultimate
skewb diamond
pyra crystal

On GelatinBrain:
Super Megaminx
Gigaminx
Impossiball
1.2.1 (a dodecahedron dino cube)
2.2.1 (a 20 sided pyraminx)
2.2.2 (the same as 2.2.1 but with nonfixed centers)
10 Color Alexander Star
Master Icosahedron (a 5x5 version of 2.2.1)
Dino Cube
Lattice Cube(Its kind of a master Dino Cube)
Helicopter Cube 
Super-x (A cross between a 2x2 and dino cube) I did get some help on this one, but the help was how to solve the parity case, but I pretty much just rescramble when I get it
3.4.5 (a 3x3 super-x)
3.61 (A cross between a 2x2, heli cube, and skewb)
Maze 2x2
Shepard's 3x3-5x5
Trajber's Octahedron
Magic Octahedron
Master Octahedron
Halpern-Meier Pyramid
Master Pyraminx
5.1.5 (A pyraminx with weird non fixed centers)
5.2.1 (an Edge turning pyramid)

Well I think that should cover everything


----------



## PatrickJameson (Apr 15, 2009)

Of those on the list:

2x2
5x5
6x6
7x7
Megaminx
Pyraminx
Pyraminx crystal


----------



## Ton (Apr 15, 2009)

Yep all, there is only one puzzle I did not solve in my collection , it is called great gears


----------



## jcuber (Apr 15, 2009)

2x2 (after learning 3x3 )
6x6, and 7x7
megaminx


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Apr 15, 2009)

2x2x2, pyraminx and up to CP on megaminx


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 15, 2009)

I have never had a 2x2, but I used my 4x4 as one.
So 2x2, and 5x5 so far. 
But when I get my square-1 some time this week, hopefully, I will try to solve it without alg help. And the same with megaminx and pyraminx, and 6x6 and 7x7. If I ever get them.


----------



## cookingfat (Apr 15, 2009)

2x2 and pyraminx. I could have probably done 5x5 too. I tried megaminx and managed to solve up to the last step. I also tried to figure out square-1 but could only manage to get into a square and get all the corners right.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Apr 15, 2009)

2x2
5x5 and up duh
pyraminx
1x1x1
1x1x2
2x2x1
3x3x1
xD
sad.


----------



## Kidstardust (Apr 15, 2009)

3x3 only 2 layers. 
clock


----------



## alifiantoadinugroho (Apr 15, 2009)

2x2 

msg too short


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 15, 2009)

Learned 3x3, then 5x5, then magic, then learned pretty much nothing else for a year.
figured out 2, 4, 7, pyra, mega, parts of sq-1


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Apr 15, 2009)

I figured out all the ones I own, in this approximate order: 3x3, 2x2, Magic, 4x4, Impossiball, Alexanders Star, 5x5, 6x6, 7x7, Square-1, Megaminx. I did the 5x5 and bigger cubes (up to 31x31x31) using a computer program I wrote around 1990 or so. A few months ago, when I got and solved my Megaminx, I remembered a little tip that I could apply 3x3 concepts (like edge flipping of 2L OLL, Niklas, Sune, mono-flip commutator for corners). That is about the extent of the help I got.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Apr 15, 2009)

of the puzzles listed above:
2x2, 5x5, pyraminx


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 15, 2009)

just 2x2 and 3x3, , used to have a square-1 but suck at it  a year ago i made a method for 3x3 which took about 5min on average to solve,, i was REALLY bored


----------



## Gparker (Apr 15, 2009)

some of yall solved a 3x3 all by yourself? and minigoings you made up a true method on your own and having no knowledge of the 3x3 whats so ever? well yall must have been bored 

but for me, the siamese and computer 6x6 and 7x7, and a virtual pyraminx, and oh yea 2x2


----------



## byu (Apr 15, 2009)

Gparker said:


> some of yall solved a 3x3 all by yourself? and minigoings you made up a true method on your own and having no knowledge of the 3x3 whats so ever? well yall must have been bored
> 
> but for me, the siamese and computer 6x6 and 7x7, and a virtual pyraminx, and oh yea 2x2



Solving a 3x3 on your own isn't hard at all. You just need to have a good sense of math.

And just for the fun of it, I created a method on my own, I call it M (because it heavily involves the M slice). On my first attempt on the solve (which I made up on the spot, during the solve) I got a 1:42.47


----------



## Gparker (Apr 16, 2009)

byu said:


> Gparker said:
> 
> 
> > some of yall solved a 3x3 all by yourself? and minigoings you made up a true method on your own and having no knowledge of the 3x3 whats so ever? well yall must have been bored
> ...




do you know how unrealistic that is? there are still people on this sight trying to get those times after a couple weeks of practice. and solving it on your own without ever seing anything about notation,how it works, or anything is extremely hard. its almost like you say you found the 800th digit of pi with only a pencil and a peice of paper

EDIT: changed pie to pi lol. sarah your funny


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 16, 2009)

Gparker said:


> byu said:
> 
> 
> > Gparker said:
> ...


*

I think, he means, that he created a method, after he was able to solve a 3x3.*


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 16, 2009)

Gparker said:


> its almost like you say you found the 800th digit of *pie *with only a pencil and a peice of paper


 lol, 'pie'. the delicious number


----------



## Dene (Apr 16, 2009)

byu said:


> Gparker said:
> 
> 
> > some of yall solved a 3x3 all by yourself? and minigoings you made up a true method on your own and having no knowledge of the 3x3 whats so ever? well yall must have been bored
> ...



What are you on about? I was always good at maths, but I never solved the cube on my own (although then again I first learnt to solve the cube when I was very young and that math theory was way too advanced).
Stop being such a moron, this is a silly view to hold. Solving the cube itself has almost nothing to do with maths. There are plenty of people that can solve the cube that have no sense of maths whatsoever, and plenty that cannot solve the cube that are math geniuses.


----------



## Kyle™ (Apr 16, 2009)

Byu, I'm assuming you figured out the 3x3x3 on your own then since it isn't very hard.


----------



## shelley (Apr 16, 2009)

Like most people, I needed to look up help on the 3x3 and a parity alg for 4x4. From there, (and with some understanding of commutators) you can figure out pretty much all the other puzzles on that list. Square-1 took quite a bit of trial and error, and Pyraminx Crystal took me forever (I solved corners like a megaminx and then used a single commutator for all the edges). I have yet to get my hands on a Skewb though.


----------



## Dene (Apr 16, 2009)

From that list I chose 2, 5, 6, and 7. However there is no way that anyone with the slightest bit of non-moron in them could not figure out all four of those puzzles if they already knew how to 3x3 and 4x4, therefore I don't think any of them count. Otherwise, I did not entirely figure out a single puzzle myself.


----------



## Gparker (Apr 16, 2009)

Dene said:


> From that list I chose 2, 5, 6, and 7. However there is no way that anyone with the slightest bit of non-moron in them could not figure out all four of those puzzles if they already knew how to 3x3 and 4x4, therefore I don't think any of them count. Otherwise, I did not entirely figure out a single puzzle myself.



that is a really good point. a pyraminx might be really the only one someone could solve without knowledge of other puzzles


----------



## nitrocan (Apr 16, 2009)

2x2 is obvious if you tried it after a 3x3.
I took help for the 4x4 too, I mean how can someone figure out the parity cases intuitively? You could be using another method too but good luck with that.

After the 4x4, its not so hard.

So its 2,5,6,7, mega and pyra for me.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Apr 16, 2009)

all except pyraminx crystal.
and if you count the steps of 3x3x3 that i knew beforehand [some f2l], then remove that from the list too.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Apr 16, 2009)

I put 2x2 and 5x5, although for the 2x2, I wasn't thinking, and I used a video for it. But I could have done it without the video. And I didn't really need it that much. And the 5x5, the only thing I needed a video for was the parity.


----------



## Bryan (Apr 16, 2009)

Ton said:


> Yep all, there is only one puzzle I did not solve in my collection , it is called great gears



Do you own an Astrolabacus?

I think one thing that should be clarified is the difference between solving a puzzle, and figuring out a solution. If your solution involves scrambling again hoping to skip parity, that's not really correct. I see many people who claim to have solved a puzzle on their own, but it's usually trial and error, and they're not able to repeat it.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 16, 2009)

Bryan said:


> Ton said:
> 
> 
> > Yep all, there is only one puzzle I did not solve in my collection , it is called great gears
> ...



I claimed to have figured out a solution for square-1 on my own. I even figured out parity, but my parity fix was an 80 move algorithm. It took me about an extra week to find that parity fix after I had figured out the rest; I actually got pretty good at everything else in the process of figuring out the parity fix. Anyway, I used that parity fix for about 3 solves and then quickly learned a "real" one, and that cut about a minute off my solves. 

It's been a while, but I did something similar for 4x4x4 back when I figured it out. It was a terrible algorithm (I have no idea what it was anymore - it didn't even make a lot of sense), but I knew it would guarantee that I would swap the parity for when I resolved it. So I wouldn't have to solve over and over again until I got lucky - just twice. I still consider that a valid solution.

Most anyone can figure out the tough parity fixes if they really try - it just takes a lot of trial and error to figure out a (probably very bad) one. But I still think it's appropriate for me to say I figured out how to solve a square-1 on my own, even if it was VERY inefficient.


----------



## Bryan (Apr 16, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > Ton said:
> ...



I'd still consider that to be valid too, so you're not relying on luck, but you know you'll be able to get the solution.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 16, 2009)

From the list,

2x2
5x5
6x6
7x7
pyraminx


I probably could've worked out how to solve the crystal but Tommy Gustavsson helped me right away 

And I might have figured out the megaminx if i'd try. But I looked up a tutorial before I got mine (after I ordered it, so during shipping) and learnt how to solve the last layer before trying to figure it out. 

It is fun to try to figure out how to solve new cubes, though if it's too hard and you've been trying to solve a puzzle for a very long time.. not so fun anymore


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Apr 16, 2009)

Memories... The first time I tried to solve a 4x4, I tried layer by layer but got stuck. A couple days later, it hit me I could do centers, then edges, then solve like 3x3. Then I got the PLL parity (2 edges needed to be swapped). I was like "Whoa!" But it was not difficult to stumble upon the solution to that. On a later solve I was amazed to see an OLL parity (one edge flipped) -- just as people are amazed seeing it on the Void Cube _[EDIT: Shelly correctly points out that Void Cube has PLL parity not OLL parity]_. Anyway, I concluded that maybe if I shifted an inner slice by 90 degrees and resolved the centers and edges, then maybe it would fix the problem. I mean, it was the only strange operation I could think of that was not typical of 3x3. It worked, and I was proud of myself.

I still never learned an efficient way to fix parity on Square-1. But what I do is get 6 corners on one side, and on the other side, an "eye" shape: corner, 4 edges, corner, 4 edges. (Close to the way it looks when it is packaged and sold.) What I have been doing for the past decade or more is to rotate the "eye" 60 degrees so the cutting line goes along the right side of a corner rather than the left side of it.


----------



## Cride5 (Apr 17, 2009)

2x2, 4x4, 5x5 and megaminx without help. Never knew anything about parity before the 4x4, took me over 2 hours of endless confusion before I finally solved it 

Hugely regretted cheating on my first Rubiks solve. Congrats to those 13% or so who managed their first rubiks cube without help ... deffo something to be proud of


----------



## mcciff2112 (Apr 17, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> 2x2 and 5x5. I'm ashamed.



Me too.


----------



## Tetris Cube (Apr 17, 2009)

Just 2x2 and fused cubes, I'm ashamed. Looked up the megaminx solution before getting it, so I already knew it was like a 3x3, and I already know the 5x5 solution without having one... I'm a terrible person.


----------



## JTW2007 (Apr 17, 2009)

Anyone who has solved a Sq-1 without help is a threat to society.


----------



## Tetris Cube (Apr 17, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> Anyone who has solved a Sq-1 without help is a threat to society.



Agreed. (message too short)


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Apr 17, 2009)

2x2x2, 5x5x5, Megaminx, 6x6x6, 7x7x7 (I can't think of any others right now...). That Great Gears thing looks weird, Ton.


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 17, 2009)

Actually, the only puzzle I truly figured out on my own was Square-1. I started learning to solve the 4x4x4 on my own in 1998, but got stuck at OLL parity. I had no understanding of what parity was at the time, so I gave up and searched for an algorithm online for how to solve it. I did "figure out" the reduction method with minimal input from other 4x4x4 solvers and one website at the time, but I learned parity. 3x3x3 I completely learned from a website, no independent thought whatsoever :-( :-( :-(

I feel like all the rest of my puzzles were "tainted" from me learning the 3x3x3 so I don't count pyraminx or megaminx even though I solved them without help (but used 3x3x3 concepts from my 3x3x3 methods).

By the time I got around to Square-1 I was determined not to give up. I spent about a full week coming up with a method for it, and it is slow as hell and super inefficient, but it works well enough to place me 318th out of 362 competitors for fastest single (as of 4/17/09) haha :-D

One day I may try to either improve my SQ-1 method or learn a new one, but for right now it is my only puzzling "victory" of figuring out a puzzle completely on my own with no help at all from any person or website related to the puzzle. I suppose you could say that even this is "tainted" because I do solve layer by layer, but I came up with my own parity fix algorithm (terrible and super long, but it works), my own algorithm to solve edges and my own algorithm to cycle corners.

Chris


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Apr 17, 2009)

rjohnson_8ball said:


> On a later solve I was amazed to see an OLL parity (one edge flipped) -- just as people are amazed seeing it on the Void Cube.



OP can happen on a void cube? Can you give me an alg for it please?


----------



## shelley (Apr 17, 2009)

No, OP can't happen on a void cube. He meant people being amazed at seeing PLL parity on void cube.

Think about it. What we think of as the "orientation" parity on a 4x4 is really two edge pieces switched, not a "flipped" edge. A flipped edge can't happen on a 3x3, unless you popped during your solve.


----------



## byu (Apr 17, 2009)

Which always makes me think that orientation parity is actually permutation parity, because two edges need to be swapped


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Apr 17, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> rjohnson_8ball said:
> 
> 
> > On a later solve I was amazed to see an OLL parity (one edge flipped) -- just as people are amazed seeing it on the Void Cube.
> ...



Ooops! Yes, Shelly is right. I wasn't thinking straight. The Void cube problem can have 2 edges swapped, not an edge flipped.


----------



## Alcuber (Nov 12, 2010)

For me: I invented my own method for the 2x2, Skewb diamond and Jing's pyraminx and have solved Skewb and Skewb ultimate using logic.


----------



## Rpotts (Nov 12, 2010)

care to share your 2x2 method?


----------



## Alcuber (Nov 12, 2010)

Rpotts said:


> care to share your 2x2 method?


1. Create a layer (at the time I used logic for this
2. Finish off the last layer with 2 algorithms (sometimes you'd have to repeat the algorithm more than once)

It made me extremely inconsistent and about 2 days later I realised you can solve it like a 3x3


----------



## bluecloe45 (Nov 12, 2010)

i did 2x2, magic, 3x3x4 3x3x5 3x3x7 and 5x5


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Nov 12, 2010)

all the puzzles that i have.. 2x2x2, 3x3x3, 4x4x4, 5x5x5, pyraminx


----------



## marco.garsed (Nov 12, 2010)

2x2 3x3 4x4 (except fot the OLL parity...) 5x5 7x7 (I don't have 6x6 XD) megaminx mastermorphix 3x3x4 and I'm quite sure I can solve a 3x3x2 without algs too... I have to try 3x3x7...

I don't have pyraminx...

I definitley can't do the Bcube and I'm trying to solve the Super Square 1 without algs...


----------



## MagicYio (Nov 12, 2010)

I first saw a pyraminx when I was visiting a fellow cuber in my area. I solved it within a minute. She didn't like that.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Nov 12, 2010)

2x2, 5x5, 7x7, 6x6 when I get one 
Megaminx, Pyraminx, random "IQ puzzles"


----------



## whauk (Nov 12, 2010)

FTO and venus crazy cube are probably the ones i am most proud of. both took me several hours but i got it 
then some random puzzles on gelatinbrain buit i dont remember how many that was.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 12, 2010)

3x3 (Up to F2L), 2x2, 5x5 (except for a wing edge flip), void cube, and 3x3x4 FF


----------



## ninjabob7 (Nov 14, 2010)

First puzzle I figured out was Square-1. I did get some help on cubeshape though, and a hint on parity.
I solved 5x5 using commutators, without knowing a 4x4 method (I had used one but never learned the method/algs). I figured out how to avoid parity.
I solved a Siamese cube that I built, using a variation on Petrus (my main method at the time).
I solved 3x3x2 on my 3x3x3, but later forgot one of the algorithms I came up with.
I solved Pyraminx using commutators.
For Megaminx, I originally looked it up, but I didn't want to memorize the algs so I figured out how to use Heise method on it.
I don't count 2x2 since I just used a 3x3 method to solve it.


----------



## Xrayblitz (Nov 15, 2010)

5x5x5 and 7x7x7 - I kind of used what I already knew from 3x3 and 4x4
Dino Cube
Rainbow Cube
15 Puzzle
Platypus
Floppy "Cube"


----------



## blakedacuber (Nov 15, 2010)

2x2
3x3
square1(fluke)
pyraminx
megaminx
3x3x2
15 puzzle
floppy cube
platypus
thats i rcollect


----------



## 4. (Nov 15, 2010)

I don't really have alot of puzzles to start with.... 
But the day I got my 2x2 I was playing with it and solved it accidentally  later that day I solved it with the help of some 3x3 algs so I guess I could so I figured it out...


----------



## Nestor (Nov 15, 2010)

2x2, 2x2x3, 4x4, 5x5, and a bunch of 3x3 mech based variants.

I don't own a megaminx or a pyraminx but by just looking at pictures, I think I can solve them

The square-1 did made me go online for help  dam paritiy


----------



## kdawg123 (Nov 15, 2010)

2x2, 5x5, 7x7, Megaminx. 

I only have 3x3 4x4 and 7x7, but I figure I can solve a 6x6 with knowledge of 4x4 and 7x7, and I solved my friend's megaminx once.

I solved the 7x7 by myself, but one the last two centers I watched some people solve it, (Very carefully), but still did not look up a tutorial, so I think that counts.


----------



## Rpotts (Nov 15, 2010)

^ you can definitely solve a pyraminx, and probably a megaminx, maybe not the last layer.


----------



## Imperatrix (Nov 16, 2010)

Siamese Quad 2x2
2x2
Megaminx
Pyraminx
Clock

Though with most puzzles, if you know how to solve a 3x3, they're easy to solve XD


----------



## Kynit (Nov 16, 2010)

Certainly most proud of my minxing: I have solved both a megaminx and a gigaminx without any help at all.

...that's about it, though


----------



## Cubenovice (Nov 22, 2011)

Megaminx as of today


----------



## Ickathu (Nov 22, 2011)

Pyraminx, Megaminx, Square-1, and 7x7!
At the time that I figured them all out, I already knew other cubes. So, for 7x7, I already knew how to do 5x5, so it was just bigger. Pyraminx is easy. Megaminx is just a weird 3x3 from my POV. Sq-1 was hard, but I figured out all the algs on my own from random turning (Including getting it to square, and parity. My parity alg took FOREVER! I then learned a new, faster, parity alg afterwards.)


----------



## gbcuber (Nov 22, 2011)

I developed my own method to solve the jing's pyraminx, it was relatively easy to be honest.


----------



## tim (Nov 22, 2011)

Ten Billion Barrel from Nintendo. Hardest puzzle I've solved so far...
I also tried it blindfolded (after one week of trying to come up with a decent system): 3 DNFs so far...


----------



## Achifaifa (Nov 22, 2011)

Only the megaminx. But I used the 3x3 algorithms I knew from 3x3 tutorials when I started, so I guess that counts as help (Same for the 2x2). I could figure out almost all the 4x4 except one alg and how to solve the parity. 

Oh, and also a puzzle I have around here, I don't even know how it's called, but it was so damn easy.


----------



## Weston (Nov 22, 2011)

I have tremendous respect for people who solved the sq-1 completely without help.


----------



## Cheese11 (Nov 22, 2011)

I solved 2x2, 4x4 (Except for oll parity), Pyraminx, and 5x5 by myself.



Weston said:


> I have tremendous respect for people who solved the sq-1 completely without help.


 
Oh me too, it took me 2 weeks to figure out WITH a tutorial.


----------



## RNewms27 (Nov 23, 2011)

Weston said:


> I have tremendous respect for people who solved the sq-1 completely without help.


 
Exactly what I was about to say. I would hope they spent quite a bit of time with it, otherwise I must be a moron for not understanding the shape-shift used to cycle the pieces.


----------



## Ickathu (Nov 23, 2011)

RNewms27 said:


> Exactly what I was about to say. I would hope they spent quite a bit of time with it, otherwise I must be a moron for not understanding the shape-shift used to cycle the pieces.


Definitely. As you saw above, I did figure it out. I took it apart at least 20 times, reassembling it properly to see what an alg did. I spent at least 2 weeks of intense focus on it. I still have the paper with all my algs. It was complicated to say the least. My method was not fast at all. First I made it square. Next I solved each corner piece, one at a time. After that, I solved all the edges, one at a time. I had one alg that cycled around 3 edges so I could insert them with (1,0)/(-1,1)/... My parity alg did what it was supposed to, but completely messed up the rest of my pieces, the only thing preserved was the layer each piece was on. Luckily though, I would then start solving it again and would not have parity. My first timed solve took me 8 minutes, I think...


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 23, 2011)

2x2, 6x6, 7x7, pyraminx crystal

2x2xn, 3x3xn, crazy 4x4 1, 11x11, gigaminx, teraminx, 4x4bld, 5x5bld, jings pyraminx, 15 puzzle, 3x3 shape mods, clock, rainbow cube, face turning octahedron, up to LL on megaminx, up to EP on square 1.

But not pyraminx.


----------



## mmitchev (Nov 23, 2011)

2x2 was easy
pyraminx i just kept solving sides till it was solved
megaminx took me at least 40 minutes the first time i solved it, i think i just got lucky.


----------



## TheAwesomeAlex (Nov 23, 2011)

2x2 and pryaminx


----------



## s3rzz (Nov 23, 2011)

square 1, 3x3x5 cubic, helicopter/curvy copter, aiy's 4x4x5, in order


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Nov 23, 2011)

All the puzzles I currently own except for 3x3x3.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 23, 2011)

2x2, Pyra, 6x6, 7x7. And I can't remember mega, I remember having trouble with it (at a meetup) but I don't remember asking for help.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Nov 23, 2011)

2x2 3x3 6x6 (exept for parity) pyra simiese
i think thats it but did anyone figure out the square-1


----------



## Nestor (Nov 23, 2011)

update: domino, 3x3xN (from 4-7), trabjers 4x4, crazy domino, gear cube, skewb, fused and siamese, pyra and master pyra

Rex and Skewb Dodecahedron arrving tomorrow... can't sleep thinking about it


----------



## emolover (Nov 23, 2011)

All NxNxN's(except 3x3)
All pyraminxs(except pro pyraminx derp)
All megaminx like cubes(except tuttminx)
All pyraminx crystals
All 3x3xN
Platypus
Triplex puzzles
Volcano
At least 70 puzzles on gelitainbrain
Others


----------



## tx789 (Nov 23, 2011)

2x2, pyraminx, megaminx, 6x6, 7x7


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 23, 2011)

2x2, 4x4, Quadplex, 15 puzzle. I'm sure I could do all NxNxN cubes if I had them/tried. Square-1 will be my next puzzle (hopefully sometime in January) but I doubt I'll get that without any help.


----------



## peterbone (Nov 23, 2011)

Surely it doesn't count to say that you learned for example the 5x5x5 on your own having not learned the 3x3x3 or 4x4x4 on your own?


----------



## mycube (Nov 23, 2011)

5x5, 6x6 7x7 and Megaminx. But i have a really Bad own method on Megaminx. Thats Why i am so Slow  
Oh and pyraminx.


----------



## Carrot (Nov 23, 2011)

2x2x2,4x4x4,5x5x5,7x7x7,pyraminx,pyraminx crystal,


----------



## AgentKuo (Nov 24, 2011)

Pyraminx. I've never touched a 2x2, but I have a feeling I could solve it without help.

And I've gotten all but the last layer of a megaminx without help or instruction.


----------



## Cubenovice (Nov 25, 2011)

AgentKuo said:


> And I've gotten all but the last layer of a megaminx without help or instruction.



Hint: commutators
Worked for me


----------



## AgentKuo (Nov 25, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> Hint: commutators
> Worked for me


 What do you mean?


----------



## Cubenovice (Nov 25, 2011)

I mean that you can solve the last layer fully intuitve:
- Orient / Place LL edges via R F U moves
- Solve remaining corners by using commutators to cycle the corners.


----------



## Achifaifa (Nov 25, 2011)

The megaminx can be solved as if it was a 3x3. That includes the last layer


----------



## Axiys (Nov 25, 2011)

2x2 sort of(I failed at LL)
5x5
6x6
7x7
Megaminx


----------



## ernie722 (Nov 30, 2011)

cant really think of anything......oh yea, the 1x1x1 forgot abou that


----------



## AgentKuo (Dec 2, 2011)

I also solved a couple Hanayama puzzles without help.

And a 15 puzzle, if that counts.


----------



## RNewms27 (Dec 2, 2011)

Will probably add pyraminx crystal to my self-solves once i get one.


----------



## Cubenovice (Dec 2, 2011)

Now I remember some more:
2x2x2 duh...
2x2x4
Peter's Black Hole


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 2, 2011)

Eh, 2x2x2


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 3, 2011)

2x2, beachball, 3x3x4


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 3, 2011)

Odder said:


> 2x2x2,4x4x4,5x5x5,7x7x7,pyraminx,pyraminx crystal,


 
Really solved 4x4 5x5 7x7 without help? Made up your own method?


----------



## GlowingSausage (Dec 25, 2011)

2x2, pyraminx, 2x2x4 & 3x3x6 (i knew how to solve the 3x3x4 before that (using a tutorial)), mirror blocks, 6x6 after knowing how to do the 4x4 lol


----------



## chrissyD (Dec 25, 2011)

None lol my patience is so bad I'm on youtube 10 minutes after getting a new puzzle.


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 1, 2012)

I solved my pyraminx with a VERY slow homemade method (make a complete layer, and then make another layer breaking the layer I had already done until it was solved) and solved a digital 2x2 with some of my 3x3 method.


----------



## Sapoik (Jan 1, 2012)

Pretty much every cube I own... XD
4x4, 5x5, mirror blocks cube, face-turning octahedron, megaminx, pyraminx, SUPER SQUARE ONE WITHOUT KNOWING HOW TO SOLVE A SQUARE ONE, 7x7
Yeah, it took me a while with some of them, but I'm just that awesome


----------



## rsu45 (Jan 1, 2012)

2x2
3x3
4x4
5x5
6x6
7x7


----------



## rubikmaster (Jan 1, 2012)

LOL,only 2x2.


----------



## BlueDevil (Jan 1, 2012)

I actually learned 2x2 alongside 3x3, so I can't say 2x2 like many of you. I figured out pyraminx without help, but it took so long that I immediately looked up a more solid method. Otherwise, I've looked up solutions or have discussed methods with other people (like I knew megaminx was just F2L over and over again before I even owned one - because my friend had told me).


----------



## illius (Jun 27, 2015)

2 through 7, pyra, mega. Don't have/haven't used the other two.


----------



## Nisawesome (Jun 30, 2015)

I managed to do the 2x2x2 and the pyraminx without any help as my mum took everything away that i could get help from


----------

